# Nervous about holiday cattery!



## MissLeah&MrSimba (May 8, 2014)

Hi everyone,

Not sure if this is the right place to post this really... But here goes.

On the 18th I'm going away for 4 days and leaving my cat at a local cattery, I've done a lot of research on the cattery and it sounds great, its certified, owned by a vet nurse who is specialised in cat behaviour, there's a vet surgeon on site, each cat has its own unit, it looks lovely. But I'm still so nervous about it! 

Simba is nearly 1 and hasn't been away from us for more than a few hours since he was 4 months old when we got him. He's a clingy cat (I love this about him!) and I'm so so worried he won't settle and the whole experience will stress him. 

To make matters worse he's a VERY vocal cat, and when he's not happy he will meow and cry constantly (and I mean constantly). He's also an indoor cat that doesn't have contact with other cats.

Does anyone have an experiences they can share to put my mind at ease, or prepare me for the drop off, pick up and aftermath?

Will he be mad at me? Haha, it may sound stupid but I love Simba like a baby and he's so loving towards me, I can't stand the thought of losing that! 












Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## katrina89 (Jul 30, 2013)

Can't you have someone come and check on him at your house? most cats will be ok in their normal surroundings


----------



## MissLeah&MrSimba (May 8, 2014)

katrina89 said:


> Can't you have someone come and check on him at your house? most cats will be ok in their normal surroundings


Because he's so high maintenance and an indoor cat, it's really not viable. He needs to be played with to release energy, and although I could have someone come to feed him, he wouldn't have any other contact or stimulation really. I just think leaving him alone for 95% of the 4 days to be a bit cruel I suppose!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

I have never used a cattery for any of my cats so I can't advice you on this. I can tell you I haven't used one because I felt it to be less stressful on the cats to be in their home surroundings with the smells of us and all the familiar things. So we use a pet sitting service (or my PA if she is free) to look after the cats. The service came to our home, met the cats, asked about special requirements etc. They visited twice daily to feed and play with them as well as litter box etc. I also know from a friend that the same company when looking after her cat took no chances when her beloved pet seemed poorly and got him to their regular vet and got him on antibiotics. It would be worth looking at this for Simba, although I have no idea what you have available in the area. It costs a tiny bit more than boarding but I am happy to pay for that.


----------



## MissLeah&MrSimba (May 8, 2014)

Jenny bf said:


> I have never used a cattery for any of my cats so I can't advice you on this. I can tell you I haven't used one because I felt it to be less stressful on the cats to be in their home surroundings with the smells of us and all the familiar things. So we use a pet sitting service (or my PA if she is free) to look after the cats. The service came to our home, met the cats, asked about special requirements etc. They visited twice daily to feed and play with them as well as litter box etc. I also know from a friend that the same company when looking after her cat took no chances when her beloved pet seemed poorly and got him to their regular vet and got him on antibiotics. It would be worth looking at this for Simba, although I have no idea what you have available in the area. It costs a tiny bit more than boarding but I am happy to pay for that.


I did have a little look, I guess I just wanted someone there with him all day to pander to his every need haha. I think I'll see how he goes in the cattery this time as it's only 4 days, my next holiday will be 2 weeks long so if the cattery didn't go well, I could try a cat sitter... (Hopefully they don't rob me! Ha). 

I suppose something like this is all about trial and error as all cats are different! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

With all these things you can only research and get recommendations and then it is trying it out. Simba may like it, I am sure he will let you know when you get him home.


----------



## MissLeah&MrSimba (May 8, 2014)

Jenny bf said:


> With all these things you can only research and get recommendations and then it is trying it out. Simba may like it, I am sure he will let you know when you get him home.


Oh that he will!! He's not one to stay quiet haha. 

It's definitely nice getting people's opinions on here because everyone's obviously here because they love their kitties! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

I agree that's what makes it a great forum


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

Unfortunately I would never leave my cat with strangers...I don't trust anyone with. My oets. Hence no vacation for me....vacation for me IS staying home doing stuff around the apt and playing with my cats....although..I do have sisters I could use if I really needed to.


----------



## katrina89 (Jul 30, 2013)

There are people who will house sit and sleep at your house for the holiday.. when I go to alaska next summer im hiring a college student I work eith to stay as t my place... she will leave to work but that's normal for my pets

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

It's definitely stressful for both human and kitty to be separated overnight for the first time. My first time, I spent all of my time thinking that my kitty didn't know why I was gone and worrying that she'd think that I'd abandoned her. I used a cattery that first time, with my first cat. Although it was run by my vet clinic and came highly recommended from a friend with a cat, my kitty came back sick and completely freaked out, so since then, I've had someone come check on them.

Now I have a catsitter come twice a day - she spends about 45 minutes each time, plays and snuggles with them, and my skittish cat isn't afraid of her. But I know she also does overnight stays. I don't know how much it costs, but that's something you might look into for your longer trip. She goes over starting around 5 pm and stays until 9 am. 

One thing that may help him is having a piece of your clothing (unwashed, so it has your scent) in the crate with him.

He'll be unhappy, but he'll forgive you quickly once he's back home.


----------



## MissLeah&MrSimba (May 8, 2014)

Thanks all, I think for my longer Holiday on October I'll try a house sitter. Especially if Simba hates the cattery! He's quite a confident boy so I hope he doesn't get that stressed. We'll soon see! It's all about trial and error I guess. Although I know wherever I leave him I'm going to feel absolutely awful  but I can't resist disneyworld! (Although I have been looking into holiday places in the country I live in that allow you to take your pets! :O so there's an option!) 








Going to kill me saying goodbye to this little face! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Leah, I saw where you had posted on another thread...
I believe it's Etsey that has some great tags! One of them says...
"If I'm out, I'm lost!"
Great tag for indoor only cats!

Simba is so Precious! 
I would have a dickens of a time leaving that Cutie Pie!


----------



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

I think for some of us, we worry and stress over our cats when we're away moreso than the actual cats themselves. Leaving cats to the care of an experienced and trustworthy cat-sitter should work well for most. As wonderful as my cats are, and as much as I care for them, I don't think it's a good thing to completely feel tied down and not have the freedom to travel or get away (that's my perspective, anyway). 

A cat-sitting service will cost me around ~$250/week for twice-a-day visits. If/when I go away, I call this my 'vacation tax', and add it to my vacation budget accordingly.


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

I left ET at a boarding house the first time too for 6days or was it 5days? It was pretty stressful and worrisome the first time - I meant "me". I can't speak for ET, maybe like most said, they are probably stressed, very likely for ET, since he's a scaredy cat.

After the 1st time, I came back feeling like I can do it the next time, but when the time came, I backed out of a family trip. Then another trip and that makes hubby mad. I'm still trying to work things out, leaving ET at home with a neighbour coming in just to look see look see and to appease hubby. Cat sitting is still a "No No" with hubby, since he is still not comfortable with having a stranger in the house. I don't think I wanna insists and strain our relationship over such matter.

Sorry guys, but we have finally realised how costly it is to have cats - holiday + boarding costs on top of food.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Snowy,I am sure you are not alone as it's probably one of the least thought about costs when people have pets. Unless you have a close family member you can rely on moving in or visiting then it can add a lot to the costs of a vacation. I hope you can find a solution that makes you and hubby and ET happy


----------



## larsan (May 3, 2014)

We have been fortunate in that we have a couple of people we've been able to have come to our house. This summer, though, we're going to be 1800 miles north, at our other home. We would like to visit friends but it necessitates being gone at least overnight. I can't think of anyone who can come to the house. With an additional litter box and plenty of food & water out, would we be able to leave them?


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

The best trick I know for finding a good recommendation is to call your vet. I do home visit pet sitting ad I leave my business cards at a few local vet clinics, I get a lot of referrals from there. Also, a few of the pet sitters in my area are vet techs, so even if they don't have a business card they should be able to suggest someone to call that could help out.

When I go on vacation I split the pet duties between two people; my mom and a friend. That way the burden of care isn't too much for any one person, I don't pay a fortune, and I trust the people who are looking after my mini-zoo  I'm fully aware of how lucky I am, because if I had to charge myself for pet sitting it'd add up to $50/day...which get pricey FAST.


----------



## larsan (May 3, 2014)

Oh, going to the local vet is a great idea & for some reason never entered my mind!


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

Jenny bf said:


> Snowy,I am sure you are not alone as it's probably one of the least thought about costs when people have pets. Unless you have a close family member you can rely on moving in or visiting then it can add a lot to the costs of a vacation. I hope you can find a solution that makes you and hubby and ET happy


Ya, I totally forgot to factor in boarding costs, I worked out food + medical, but yet there was miscalculation on food costs, it has now doubled since switching to 90% wet and adding supplements. It costs me over $200 for a 5 or 6days boarding.

Hubby did comment about the trouble of having a cat, so I'm trying hard and cracking my head to work things out without stressing myself/ET and straining my family relationship. My plans may materialise in the end after I found out there is such thing as an automatic litter box and then add an automatic feeder too. My neighbour is about the only person (non family members) hubby trusts, but they never have a pet before, my other family member totally dislike cats.



larsan said:


> We would like to visit friends but it necessitates being gone at least overnight. I can't think of anyone who can come to the house. With an additional litter box and plenty of food & water out, would we be able to leave them?


For just one night, I would leave 2 litter boxes, plenty of food and a water fountain, it will work. But anything more, its a problem with the litter box which I am trying to find a solution with an automatic litter box. Me and hubby just feel it isn't nice to have a non-pet person (my neighbour) go scoop up poo, its not something pleasant to do, especially for a non-pet person.


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

Sorry for hijacking as I have some related questions pertaining to this topic or should I start a new topic?

ET being scaredy, leaving ET home, though he is in familiar environment, but with a stranger (my neighbour) popping in every once in a while, intruding into his territory, don't you think it causes more stress? I know I can get ET familiarise with neighbour beforehand, but ET won't meet up with strangers even with us around, so it won't work.

The other alternative or idea I came up with is to install a camera in ET's room, confine ET in his room, just so I can check online while on vacation and to know if anything is amiss. I can always call neighbour to go check on him only when I notice anything amiss. Would that work? but then is it a good idea to confine ET in his room for more than 5days or rather 7-8days? I do want him to be able to roam freely, but to install another camera in the living hall just so I can monitor, is really too costly.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Snowy, What if you installed the camera where his litter box and food and water dishes will be?
Or do you separate it all out?
As for your neighbor popping in to check everything, ET is still going to be more comfortable at home!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Snowy, if your neighbor was willing, even if ET doesn't come out to meet her, you might ask for a piece of her clothing and leave it for ET to sniff so that he's acquainted with her scent (though your neighbor might think you're completely weird...). That might cause less stress. 

If you could ever convince your husband, a professional petsitter will spend a lot of time getting to know your pet before the first visit. I knew I'd found a great one when Celia, who is terrified of everything and hides whenever the doorbell rings, came out after about 45 minutes, smelled her hand, and let the petsitter pet her.  

ET might get even more stressed if you confine him. And then if your neighbor goes to check, he might be really terrified. 

Maybe you could plan an overnight or a 2-day vacation as a test run? My brother and sister-in-law routinely go away for the weekend, so 48 hours, and leave plenty of food for their kitty. They haven't had litterbox issues.


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

Reply in blue


spirite said:


> Snowy, if your neighbor was willing, even if ET doesn't come out to meet her, you might ask for a piece of her clothing and leave it for ET to sniff so that he's acquainted with her scent (though your neighbor might think you're completely weird...). That might cause less stress.
> Oh...haven't thought of that. hahaha...nevermind if neighbour find me weird for asking for one.
> 
> If you could ever convince your husband, a professional petsitter will spend a lot of time getting to know your pet before the first visit. I knew I'd found a great one when Celia, who is terrified of everything and hides whenever the doorbell rings, came out after about 45 minutes, smelled her hand, and let the petsitter pet her.
> ...


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

Reply in blue


10cats2dogs said:


> Snowy, What if you installed the camera where his litter box and food and water dishes will be?
> Or do you separate it all out?
> Ah...yes. Have just one camera in the bedroom where the litter box/food/water are, then if I see him using the litterbox, eat, drink, I can assume he is still safe? then neighbour can still come in to take a peek every once in a while.
> 
> ...


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Well, since he's not budging on the petsitter, the least he could do is fork over the money for the camera!


----------



## MissLeah&MrSimba (May 8, 2014)

10cats2dogs said:


> Leah, I saw where you had posted on another thread...
> I believe it's Etsey that has some great tags! One of them says...
> "If I'm out, I'm lost!"
> Great tag for indoor only cats!
> ...



I got his current tag off etsy! It's so adorable. But having one that says "if I'm out, I'm lost" sound like such a good idea, excuse to buy new kitty accesories too  haha. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BigDaveyL (Jun 26, 2012)

Jenny bf said:


> I have never used a cattery for any of my cats so I can't advice you on this. I can tell you I haven't used one because I felt it to be less stressful on the cats to be in their home surroundings with the smells of us and all the familiar things. So we use a pet sitting service (or my PA if she is free) to look after the cats. The service came to our home, met the cats, asked about special requirements etc. They visited twice daily to feed and play with them as well as litter box etc. I also know from a friend that the same company when looking after her cat took no chances when her beloved pet seemed poorly and got him to their regular vet and got him on antibiotics. It would be worth looking at this for Simba, although I have no idea what you have available in the area. It costs a tiny bit more than boarding but I am happy to pay for that.


We usually have my parents/sister or my mother in law stop by for feedings and some play.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

My preference is when my PA can do, which is 90% of the time. She is the closest to family in that I trust her that if there was an issue she would call me or get to the vet. Lulu is comfortable to be with her and she is our timid, shy girl with strangers. She has yet to look after Kiki but has met her and spent time with her. The pet service is back up and used when we both have plans that cannot be avoided, like work.


----------



## Kneazles (Nov 18, 2013)

MissLeah&MrSimba said:


> but I can't resist disneyworld!


Well, Disney _does _have a pet resort. But I don't think taking him out of the country is what you had in mind.


----------

